# Black Gravel



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

i just had a couple questions about black gravel, or any black substrate really.
i hope to upgrade my 4 nats to at least a 70 gallon tank and am really think about putting in black gravel in it. i love the way the black looks. are there any other substrates that can get that black look? or mostly just gravel? and also is there a big difference with plants? easier or harder to plant and maintain?

feel free to post your black substrate aquariums to give me some ideas!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Flourite makes a black gravel and a black sand. Eco complete also comes in black and is recommended for planted tanks. I have black gravel mixed with Flourite black gravel for my planted tank and they do just fine in it.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with flourite being awesome for planted tanks. I have the red flourite and my caribas colors look great. I know its not black but id consider it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Eco-Complete has a nice black substrate, finer grain then flourite.

I don't know exactly what you want to know about plants, but if you want the best ready substrate money can buy, look up ADA aqua soil. You planning a hi-tech or low-tech planted tank?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

most likely low tech, im relatively new to planted tanks


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Im looking at black for my tank too!!! Found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310273323207?var=610013256966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I'm in the same boat I put black sand in my 125 pretty much for the same reasons as you. Planting shouldn't be an issue the tank in my sig has just plain ol pool filter sand, nothing even relative to planting nor meant for it but whatever I planted took. All I used were the basics, Co2 injection, propper lighting, and fertilizer sticks randomly placed around the plants and never had an issue. With that said when the tank was completely lushed out I primarily had anacharis along the back and walls and grass for the most part through out the middle, you couldn't even see substrate except for the looking from the side below the plant level. Both of those plants are easy grows. Some other plants are a bit more picky but point being yes its possible, especially if you go with a plant specific substrate i.e. flourite.


----------

